# MS w/o BS- Career Choices



## fasteddie911 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

I had a question I was hoping some experienced engineers could answer. I have a bachelors in physics, but I am considering pursuing a masters in civil engineering. After undergrad, I realized I didn't want to pursue physics further and the job opportunities were scarce. I decidied on civil because it has overlap with physics and there are much more engineering opportunities available. I was wondering, though, how my educational background and resume would look to future employers if I had only a masters in civil but no bachelors? Would I be at a significant disadvantage compared to those with a bachelors, or those with a BS and MS? I'd appreciate any insight, thanks!


----------



## Peele1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Your question is very broad... There are a billion different options with both physics and (civil) engineering. I remember physics having elements of civil, mechanical, electrical, etc. A degree in physics is quite impressive on its own.

Engineering is applied physics and physics is applied math and math is applied logic...

What sort of thing(s) are you interested in? Are you just out of college or have some experience? Have you had co-op or internships in any engineering or physics?

With a BS in physics, you probably already have all of the math, science and electives for the BS in any engineering. You may convince a school that some of the physics classes should count as well.

If you want to get a PE, get the BS in engineering, the MS doesn't count. If you want a job, then look for a job, and do the school later.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

Peele1 said:


> If you want to get a PE, get the BS in engineering, the MS doesn't count. If you want a job, then look for a job, and do the school later.


hold up on that car wash,. I know at least on PE that has BS degrees in the sciences (biology) and Ms in structural. If fasteddie can get into an MS civil program, then I think think he's ahead fo the game. An MS would pretty much make him pick a specific civil field as a specialty, so he can look for a job in that field as he goes. IMHO by getting a physics degree he likelt has a much better handle on the math needed for engineering than most typical CEs. If he likes the field, then I think he's in a good psition to change careers. Godd luck.


----------



## willsee (Aug 29, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Peele1 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to get a PE, get the BS in engineering, the MS doesn't count. If you want a job, then look for a job, and do the school later.
> ...


Peele is right in bringing it up as it could be more difficult to get a PE (depending on state board obviously). If you have a BS and MS and neither is ABET accredited you're up the creek.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

ABET accredited is a whole 'nother topic.


----------



## fasteddie911 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I think in my state I can still get a PE in my situation. I was just curious if the MS in CE would make me more employable than just a physics degree. I am not too concerned with a PE at this point, but I would like to work in an engineering related field and I'm not sure if not having the engineering degree will hold me back significantly.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 29, 2012)

fasteddie911 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think in my state I can still get a PE in my situation. I was just curious if the MS in CE would make me more employable than just a physics degree. I am not too concerned with a PE at this point, but I would like to work in an engineering related field and I'm not sure if not having the engineering degree will hold me back significantly.


Unless, you're pursuing a job at an engineering company that is specifically realted to physics (I can't hink of any examples whee that would be the case), then...Yes, I believe that not having any degree in engineering would hold you back significantly. I also believe that having an engineering MS without an engineering BS would not.


----------

